

Revision3 cuts shows including 'Pop Siren' and distribution deals including 'Wine Library' - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/10/video-site-revision3-cuts-shows-distribution-deals

======
tm
Looking forward to hearing Gary's rant about Wine Library being dropped!

~~~
alaskamiller
why is it a big deal? he still has distribution deals with ustream and hulu.
on top of which he pushes his content to a variety of other places. rev3
probably dropped him because they couldn't come to an agreement on an
exclusive. it's more reflective of how badly rev3 is being run than the
quality of the content -- okay actually internet superstar sucks -- being
dropped.

